# How Hard Is It To Grow a Meth Plant?



## chronicallyDank (Mar 4, 2011)

And where do you get seeds from?


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 4, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> How hard is it to grow a meth plant? And where do you get seeds from?


wow what a retard...




If you snort some battery acid it will have the same effect..then you can all a


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 4, 2011)

They sell meth seeds at almost all drug stores.


----------



## a dog named chico (Mar 4, 2011)

You have to go to the police station and submit a QS-62(A) request form, submit a urine and blood sample and wait the necessary 2-4 month waiting period.


----------



## BOOGS (Mar 4, 2011)

I know wal-mart carries them in a variety of flavors too! I think they got strawberryfuckmylife in stock! haha your so stupid for even wanting to fuck with that stuff.....I hate you seriously I really do!


----------



## sully (Mar 4, 2011)

Meth Mart has the best prices but walgreens has a great selection


----------



## a dog named chico (Mar 4, 2011)

BOOGS said:


> I hate you seriously I really do!


 lololol... a little blunt, but you got a point


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2011)

just plant some psudoephedrine, and water with lye, battery acid, and muriatic acid!!! lol


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Like someone said go to the wal-mart they have em' in the plant section, If you can't find them as someone from the cart crew,,,but be cool about it


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Like someone said go to the wal-mart they have em' in the plant section, If you can't find them as someone from the cart crew,,,but be cool about it


dont forget the acetone


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 4, 2011)

a meth plant dude? come on man....meth is a chemical made either in labs or bathtubs of trailer parks, you can grow coca plants, which CHEMICALLY can eventually be convderted to cocaine, but dude, meth plant? for reals man? u gotta get it together....dont even try to get coca plants you wil never figure out how to make cocaine (or a significant amount of it)...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Mar 4, 2011)

He certainly doesn't need any more meth. I think it as already taken its toll.


----------



## dnkfrmthasoilz7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks he is joking or are you all just being facetious? . . .


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Mar 4, 2011)

aknight3 said:


> a meth plant dude? come on man....meth is a chemical made either in labs or bathtubs of trailer parks, you can grow coca plants, which CHEMICALLY can eventually be convderted to cocaine, but dude, meth plant? for reals man? u gotta get it together....dont even try to get coca plants you wil never figure out how to make cocaine (or a significant amount of it)...


Meth cannot be converted to cocaine. 

To OP: wow....just wow. You're dumber than aknight.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> Meth cannot be converted to cocaine.
> 
> To OP: wow....just wow. You're dumber than aknight.


 i think he was saying that you can grow cocoa plants that can then be converted into cocaine..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

RollUpMikey said:


> Someone's got their shit a little too down.


 lol.. i was thinking the same thing.. i was waiting for them to post how many mg's of each you need to add and at what stages...


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 4, 2011)

Haha thanks for that. Was bored earlier (read drunk). There were some good ones in there.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 5, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> And where do you get seeds from?



WOW, alright.. for the 2 or 3 years I've been a member on this site.. I've seen my fair share of some absolutely dumb ass threads/posts.

But this one... lol, this one takes the fucking cake.

You sir, are a fucking retard.. and an idiot. Not to mention other things.. your an absolute fucking idiot.

You don't even belong in the same category as the rest of us.. you belong in the white trash/no teeth having/junky category.

I mean, seriously... your a fucking dumbass. 


For one, meth isn't a fucking PLANT... moron. It's made with all kinds of fucking chemicals.. like drain-o and shit like that. So, again.. if your one of those meth freaks.. stay the fuck away from me.. I don't want anything to do with that shit. Also, I don't think the moderators would appreciate some stupid ass on their site.. asking about methamphetamine.

You need to go out and look for a meth forum.. your in the wrong place dude.

Some people.. I swear. 

Good luck with life though man.. your going to need it. 

peace to all my fellow smokers/growers. 


P.S. - To all the younger people on this site... DO NOT mess with methamphetamine. That shit is absolutely no good.. I mean, hell.. its nothing but a bunch of fucking poisonous chemicals that you can find underneath your kitchen sink.. among other things. Your pretty much just putting poison into your body. Also, you should check out some anti-meth sites.. that show people that are addicted/doing meth. Within 5 years of doing meth.. you won't be recognizable because that shit just destroys your body.. internally and externally. It makes you age 10x as fast as someone not doing meth. This is the only drug on the streets right now.. that is killing people left and right.. including young kids that think they're invincible. I actually support the DEA and their efforts to get this particular drug off the streets and out of the hands of the dealers/users. It needs to be destroyed IMO.

peace.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 5, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> WOW, alright.. for the 2 or 3 years I've been a member on this site.. I've seen my fair share of some absolutely dumb ass threads/posts.
> 
> But this one... lol, this one takes the fucking cake.
> 
> ...


so lets get this straight you hate meth or like it?


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 5, 2011)

i hear attitude has a promo going, one free meth seed with every order.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 5, 2011)

All you huckleberries should leave the OP be.

I have a meth plant. 

I had to do a little garden planning, however. 

I wanted it nowhere near my money tree.


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 5, 2011)

i hurdd the meth plant was the money tree


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 5, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> i hurdd the meth plant was the money tree


 Far from it.

Meth and money are incompatible.

The strain of meth plant I am currently growing is called Paranoia. 

The meth seed bank I bought them from had another strain called Poverty, but I passed.

They have other strains, too. Strains called Toothless and Blow Job.

Even a hybrid called Toothless Blow Job.


----------



## weasels911 (Mar 5, 2011)

Get some sassafras or safrole seeds for step one


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 5, 2011)

The meth seed bank I use offers a wide variety of strains:

Scab Face

Mug Shot

Dirt Nap

Tweaker Twitch

Where's My Television?

Meat Wagon

Morgue

Criminal Record

Kickin' Chicken

Boneyard

Grind

Skull Garden

And any number of hybrids of all those individual strains.


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh man there are some good posts in here. +rep to all the good ones I can get to. -rep if you thought I was serious.


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 5, 2011)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> Meth cannot be converted to cocaine.
> 
> To OP: wow....just wow. You're dumber than aknight.





if you read my post correctly and thoroughly you will see i didnt say meth could be converted from coca...so before *YOU* start calling people dumb, maybe read the fucking post all the way through?.....thats elementary shit bro...


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Mar 5, 2011)

I didnt say you were dumb. I said OP was dumber than you. You assumed that meant you were dumb...bro.


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 5, 2011)

whats with all the hostility bra


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 5, 2011)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> I didnt say you were dumb. I said OP was dumber than you. You assumed that meant you were dumb...bro.



again if you read my ENTIRE post, you will see i didnt say you called me dumb did I? where did I say, you called me dumb? i said people, im not people. again, elementary.



and by the way, you said -- To OP: wow....just wow. You're dumber than aknight.

implying that im dumb, but the OP is dumber, dont try to act innocent now after you made a mistake, dont worry, i forgive you


----------



## VER D (Mar 5, 2011)

ill help you only if you can help me find some money tree seeds


----------



## pH' (Mar 5, 2011)

Ephedra sinica (ma huang)is a plant source for ephedrine. There is also the Khat plant (catha edulis) which can get you pretty amped, it containes methcathinone which is potent stimulant, ephedrine in high ammounts, norepinephrine and pseudoadrenaline, it is pretty stimulating. They are both dificult to grow from seed.

...But your still a moron.


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 5, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> And where do you get seeds from?


bwahahahahaahhah I dont know how we are going to make it if this is our future LOL

[video=youtube;QRQcINVaaSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRQcINVaaSA[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 6, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> And where do you get seeds from?



The elusive Meth Plant.Own it for a year,pay for it a lifetime.Stick with the gas huffing it seems to work for you.


----------



## keifcake (Mar 6, 2011)

Man i about died from the two picture posts at the top!!! hahahahahahaha.... Fukn hilarious..


----------



## keifcake (Mar 6, 2011)

aknight3 said:


> a meth plant dude? come on man....meth is a chemical made either in labs or bathtubs of trailer parks, you can grow coca plants, which CHEMICALLY can eventually be convderted to cocaine, but dude, meth plant? for reals man? u gotta get it together....dont even try to get coca plants you wil never figure out how to make cocaine (or a significant amount of it)...


Actually ephedra, which is in meth comes from a plant/tree thats native to china, who the hell knows how much has to be grown to make a tiny amount much less the extraction process... plus itd be easier to get away with some ephedra trees than coca.... I think i remember my biology teacher saying sumin about the trees having a god awful odor worse than anything you can imagine when their flowering... like rotten fish or sumin


----------



## keifcake (Mar 6, 2011)

*Haha..That didn't follow you around did it?*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 6, 2011)

I remember the good San Diego meth,if you had that shit in your pocket everyone could smell it.Was up 4 days on that stanky shit.


----------



## Beansly (Mar 6, 2011)

this fucking thread got 6 pages...


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 6, 2011)

Beansly said:


> this fucking thread got 6 pages...


That is pretty amazing. I learned my lesson about meth a looooong time ago.


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 6, 2011)

That picture is aweful. I honestly have never seen it before IRL but that looks rough.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 6, 2011)

sfl420 said:


> You forgot 'Dumpster Diver'


 I am certain I neglected to mention many strains.

The Dude strains come to mind.

Dude?, 

and the classic...

Dude!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokeyRx7 (Mar 6, 2011)

This thread is retarded  Meth plant? Methylamphetamine is a chemical created through a series of reactions from a few main ingredients. Anhydrous Ammonia, lithium, some form of solvent and sodium hydroxide. Creating this shit is deadly and it would be the most rediculous act even attempting this. Watch the film Spun and you shall see


----------



## Fuzzbutter (Mar 6, 2011)

you=EPIC FAIL


----------



## Beagle (Mar 6, 2011)

STAY AWAKE FOREVER! 
http://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/index.html

Good luck man....be lookin for ya in the Obits!


----------



## cowboylogic (Mar 7, 2011)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> Meth cannot be converted to cocaine.
> 
> To OP: wow....just wow. You're dumber than aknight.


No Assasin your are the double douche bag. As usual you post without reading first. AK said you could grow a "coca" plant and then turn it into cocaine. Why dont you do the world a favor and keep your mouth shut..........


----------



## growone (Mar 7, 2011)

i thought the MJ discussions got heated - just add meth and everything gets more crazy and hostile, which is kind of funny(in a bad way)


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 7, 2011)

Just to reiterate... I know meth doesnt grow on trees. I was bored. But damn there are some funny ones on here.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> Just to reiterate... I know meth doesnt grow on trees. I was bored. But damn there are some funny ones on here.


 come on now.. no one is buying that i know that meth doesn't grow on trees story.. atleasst, i'm not.. you may now know that meth doesn't grow on trees, but i have my doubts about whether or not you did before you started this thread..


----------



## Fuzzbutter (Mar 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you may now know that meth doesn't grow on trees, but i have my doubts about whether or not you did before you started this thread..


agreed here.


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 7, 2011)

i mean dont want to sound serious, but there are plants that you can chemically convert to ephedrine and make meth that way. *cries* i used to smoke this shit. aw shucks, ya done made daddy cry now i got myself a bottle of scotch and Im violently fiddling with my balls in anticipation for your arrival dicktits.


----------



## Fuzzbutter (Mar 7, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> Dammit! lol


*SLAPS* and that's for even wanting to HAVE meth! BAD!! BAD BAD BAD!!!!...this site needs a spanking emote because you need spanking and text just isn't doing it for me -.-


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 7, 2011)

Dude I know. I did that stuff a few years ago for a while... had a little too much fun you know what I mean?


----------



## Fuzzbutter (Mar 7, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> Dude I know. I did that stuff a few years ago for a while... had a little too much fun you know what I mean?


Wouldn't know. Meth is one of the few things on my list of "NEVER DO". But, suppose I can't stay mad at someone who learned the lesson the hard way long as you did indeed learn from it...though still in doubt bout your meth plant "I don't really think that" claim....


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 7, 2011)

ugh, for me its hard to remember half of it. there was alot of time lapse happening. like id look up at the clock, go get a drink look back and its 4 hours later. i almost o.d. the first time i got some. i was pale white and smoked a carton of newports, then went to work the next day-with my mom, she thought i was trippin balls.


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 7, 2011)

Fuzzbutter said:


> Wouldn't know. Meth is one of the few things on my list of "NEVER DO". But, suppose I can't stay mad at someone who learned the lesson the hard way long as you did indeed learn from it...though still in doubt bout your meth plant "I don't really think that" claim....


ever take adderall? you took meth. oddly there is a safe amount to use, but its so fuckin addictive, you find yourself gettin pissed when it takes too long to float a boat, but catching dragons can only lead to one thing, falling off.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 7, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> ugh, for me its hard to remember half of it. there was alot of time lapse happening. like id look up at the clock, go get a drink look back and its 4 hours later. i almost o.d. the first time i got some. i was pale white and smoked a carton of newports, then went to work the next day-with my mom, she thought i was trippin balls.


are u sure this came from a plant or a bush or were u just tweaked out running a muck throughout the neighborhood, hiding in bushes ?


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 7, 2011)

Fuzzbutter said:


> Wouldn't know. Meth is one of the few things on my list of "NEVER DO". But, suppose I can't stay mad at someone who learned the lesson the hard way long as you did indeed learn from it...though still in doubt bout your meth plant "I don't really think that" claim....


Yeah I learned about meth and credit cards the hard way. Almost no regrets. But come on man... Im too old for that plant thing. I knew this thread was going to get flamed to hell.


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 7, 2011)

well, no it didnt come from a plant. but if you had any intention of making it, you will run across ways to do it starting with ephedra. i dont think i ever hid in a bush, but i did run across a 4 lane highway at 3am and i thought i saw a cop go by. i ran as fast as i could and leaped over the fence by my apartment. i still dont think there was ever a cop.


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 7, 2011)

Lost several friends over meth...rough fucking drug


----------



## god this is hard (Mar 7, 2011)

WTF is Meth am i the only one that has never heard of it ......or just the only one to admit i dont know?


----------



## Beagle (Mar 7, 2011)

god this is hard said:


> WTF is Meth am i the only one that has never heard of it ......or just the only one to admit i dont know?


Is your google broken?


----------



## god this is hard (Mar 7, 2011)

Well that's fucking helpfull .....so is it salt or sugar....or maybe toffee.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 7, 2011)

god this is hard said:


> Well that's fucking helpfull .....so is it salt or sugar....or maybe toffee.


yes, so if u like your salt, give it a whiff. not too much though. u know to much salt is bad.


----------



## Spartan h20 (Mar 7, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> And where do you get seeds from
> 
> What ever you were smoking when you started this thread ( leave it alone )


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 7, 2011)

smoke lots of pot then drink a cup full of bleach... why grow a plant when you can enjoy the rush of DMT your brain produces before you die?


----------



## god this is hard (Mar 7, 2011)

got it now, all that stuff that normal people keep away from.

God made Green so it must be good for you ...
Man made that shit so there has to be an ulteria motive...... probably money, and he dont give a shit as long as he gets it from you.


----------



## Beagle (Mar 7, 2011)

god this is hard said:


> got it now, all that stuff that normal people keep away from.
> 
> God made Green so it must be good for you ...
> Man made that shit so there has to be an ulteria motive...... probably money, and he dont give a shit as long as he gets it from you.


God also made cancer, virus', bacteria, venom, ...oh and lets not forget Lucifer!


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 7, 2011)

god this is hard said:


> got it now, all that stuff that normal people keep away from.
> 
> as long as he gets it from you.


no sir just u. were talking about a meth plant here and where to get seeds.


----------



## god this is hard (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone can have a bad day Beagle .... dont think he did it to make money though.....


----------



## Irollfatties (Mar 7, 2011)

Meth is one hell of a ride. Believe me I've lived in apartment with yellow walls from the adventures in the kitchen. 3 years on it and it's now been 5 years off of it. Talk about livin in the fast lane. LOL. All this and I still quit and an got a four year degree from one of the top schools in my state. Sometimes you go through some rough shit in your life. I can successfully say I will never do it again only because I loved it too much. 

I had and still do have 3 cars and worked a steady job all the way through the ruff times. Don't try it


----------



## midwestfarmer (Mar 7, 2011)

Ay yo I got some trailer park meth. It's a clone only strain. Midwest exclusive. Hit me up for clones.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2011)

midwestfarmer said:


> Ay yo I got some trailer park meth. It's a clone only strain. Midwest exclusive. Hit me up for clones.


 trust me, trailer park meth is far from being a midwest exclusive..


----------



## Fuzzbutter (Mar 8, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> ever take adderall? you took meth. oddly there is a safe amount to use, but its so fuckin addictive, you find yourself gettin pissed when it takes too long to float a boat, but catching dragons can only lead to one thing, falling off.


Nope. Never had any meds as a kid. I knew adderall contained methanphedomine (sp?), my bf talks abOut the rages he used to get from it when it was wrongly prescribed to him.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 8, 2011)

god this is hard said:


> WTF is Meth am i the only one that has never heard of it ......or just the only one to admit i dont know?


Wow, your either very very very young... OR... you've been living in a fucking cave.

How could you NOT know ANYTHING.. about methamphetamine?!?!

It's the only drug that I wish the DEA WOULD get off the streets. It's killing people left and right.. it rots out your teeth.. it ages you 10x times as fast as a non meth user.. Its a drug that is cooked and made with house hold chemicals. Mainly the ones that are under the kitchen sink. 

In a nutshell? It's poison!!! Stay the hell away from it.. you'll either end up in prison; dead; or wind up looking like your 20+ years older than you really are.. plus you'll be eating your food through a straw because you won't have any teeth left. Nasty.. dirty drug, that's made for trailer people.. 

bleh, I don't want to be in this thread any longer. I'm done with this one..

peace


----------



## valjean (Mar 8, 2011)

i will sell you meth seeds. 

anyone interested in growing their own high quality meth please contact me, or if you would like to purchase the deed to the golden gate bridge i got that too.

p.s. adderal has no damn meth in its a mix of *amphetamines* among them dextroamphetamine and racemic amphetamine... no methamphetamine though


----------



## pH' (Mar 8, 2011)

Cocaine is not "made" from the coca plant the same way meth is "made" from ephedrine. Cocaine (like morphine and codine in regards to opium) is isolated from several other alkaloids that the plant produces.

Ephedrine is something that is reacted with other ingredients. Somebody named off a few ingredients but forgot red phos and iodine which are key, you also need hcl acid and tinfoil. It is actually supposed to be pretty safe and easy as far as synthesis goes.
And you dont use bathroom cleaners to synth meth, thats propoganda to made clandestine op's of any kind look bad and scare people because it sounds bad.

Some bathroom cleaners like red devil lye are pure chemichals in this case 100% NaOH, and sulphuric acid is sold as drain opener but it IS soduim hydroxide and is sulphuric acid. Bathroom cleaners are made out of chemicals not chemicals out of bathroom cleaners

Things like NaOH and hcl & sulphuric acid are used so commonly in all sorts of things you wouldn't think of.

Look at the ingredients on Earths finest organic baby formula- Sodium hydroxyde is listed and it is also in glycerine supposotories for constipated babies and you get this stuff from the health food store. Its the same thing as red devil lye.

When the chemicals are used in the right ammounts and reacted propperly and the end product is washed there shouldn't be any left over.


----------



## valjean (Mar 8, 2011)

hahaha you are gonna piss some people off like that, but then again thats probably why you posted it


----------



## CheebaNinja (Mar 8, 2011)

i heard trailer parks have the best soil for growing meth plants...


----------



## CheebaNinja (Mar 8, 2011)

> *When the chemicals are used in the right ammounts and reacted propperly and the end product is washed there shouldn't be any left over. *


idealism and reality dont mix. meth makers dont give a toot sweet about making their product clean or pure, they just want to make a few bucks at the expense of others health.

reality is meth is bad, meth is hardly ever made properly hence meth is bad.


----------



## keifcake (Mar 8, 2011)

Aka Bathtub brew...



CheebaNinja said:


> idealism and reality dont mix. meth makers dont give a toot sweet about making their product clean or pure, they just want to make a few bucks at the expense of others health.
> 
> reality is meth is bad, meth is hardly ever made properly hence meth is bad.


----------



## valjean (Mar 8, 2011)

just like every thing else if you have the $$$ you can find the real deal. that shit aint cheap though.

luckily i have never been that desperate for escape or thrills. or needed to fuck taiwanese business men for 72 hours straight without a lunch break.


----------



## sso (Mar 8, 2011)

this is a bit too boring subject to go google it fully.

http://www.bombshock.com/old-forums-archive/oldforums-drugs/how-to-make-meth-and-methamphetamine-complete-instructions-for-how-to-make-meth.html

http://www.simple-ways-to-make-methamphetamine.com/

now go blow up your kitchen (quite common in methcooking i hear)


----------



## valjean (Mar 8, 2011)

seriously nobody is gonna fucking cook meth now they know they grow some fat juicy chunks of meth right in their own backyards.

dont harvest that bitch too early or itll come out like some crack.


----------



## asmithee (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay, this thread is hilarious.

Everyone involved deserves a cookie, even OP for starting such a lively discussion.

And as much as I have enjoyed this thread...I have to play grammar nazi for a second.

Because it just seems to me that if _you're_ going to call someone stupid, it might be in _your_ best interest to avoid the appearance of stupidity.

BTW, pH'...wow, thanks for all of the info.


----------



## Girdweed (Mar 9, 2011)

The trailer park valley up here is called the MethSu. Matanuska Thunderfuck was replaced with Methamuser Dumbasfuck. Sad day when so many of the old dope growers were replaced with the meth junkies...


----------



## valjean (Mar 9, 2011)

still waiting on that cookie 
*&#3232;_&#3232;

dont fuck around about no cookies way, im all tweaked off my first meth harvest.
*


----------



## CheebaNinja (Mar 9, 2011)

keifcake said:


> Aka Bathtub brew...


yeah and if legal then it could be regulated and made less dangerous and the dosage controlled so it not as harmful to the end user in general.

but hey far it be from me to think drug reform might work...since we all know fighting the problem has been so effective so far huh?

i'm not a hardcore drug advocate but i am a free will advocate and if people want crack or anything else that might truly harm them made by people who dont care what goes into their product that's between them and their deity of choice if they have chosen one. 

until drugs are viewed and taken on in a more realistic approach that benefits everyone as much as possible then the bath tub brew shit will flood the market. truth is the government is killing the people by not allowing the drugs to be regulated for safe use (certainly not by the FDA thats for sure. they dont know their asshole from a hole in the ground)

maybe then idealism will mix with reality and meth wouldnt be as bad as it is now.

just saying...


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very obviously a joke...but Meth is for fucking idiots...

One of the few drugs that brings the evil out of your soul.


----------



## sso (Mar 9, 2011)

dunno,tried meth once, ok pleasurable, bit sick feeling to it though, not something id try again, didnt feel very good for the body and there are so much better drugs out there (for me anyway, you cant account for taste)

didnt bring anything out of me than a craving for pot (didnt have any then lol)


----------



## keifcake (Mar 9, 2011)

Yea well you know the people in power, they dont give a damn... 
Legalization stop that mexican border war bullshit too... They wouldnt have a reason to battling over territory. 
Just the legalization of mj would pretty much knock that out. 



CheebaNinja said:


> yeah and if legal then it could be regulated and made less dangerous and the dosage controlled so it not as harmful to the end user in general.
> 
> but hey far it be from me to think drug reform might work...since we all know fighting the problem has been so effective so far huh?
> 
> ...


----------



## keifcake (Mar 9, 2011)

HAHA.... 
Ive done it more than once, prolly at least 5-6 years since tho.. Never again either, its very fukn pleasurable, too much. Come down is by far one of the worse ive ever experienced, totally sucks. WHile you up the on top of the world. You cant control it doing it, you can say it, but itll start out as a hit on the weekend, a couple here and there, but its just a downward spiral and the next thing you know your doing the shit everyday. 
The shitll get its hooks in ya. 

Gave me a craving for xanax!! didnt help much on the pot, that cravings always there. 



sso said:


> dunno,tried meth once, ok pleasurable, bit sick feeling to it though, not something id try again, didnt feel very good for the body and there are so much better drugs out there (for me anyway, you cant account for taste)
> 
> didnt bring anything out of me than a craving for pot (didnt have any then lol)


----------



## pH' (Mar 9, 2011)

CheebaNinja said:


> yeah and if legal then it could be regulated and made less dangerous and the dosage controlled so it not as harmful to the end user in general.
> 
> but hey far it be from me to think drug reform might work...since we all know fighting the problem has been so effective so far huh?
> 
> ...


 
Word.

Red devil lye is also used in DMT extractions for those of you who indulge in the spice. Red devil lye is essential to bring the pH high enough to extract into an NP solvent and with out it, it wouldn't be smokable because it has to be a "freebase" in order vaporize it.


----------



## abudtokr (Mar 15, 2011)

Meth now who though to put all this shit together. I cant even think of scraping a battier acid and cat litter throw some snow bowl cleaner in there and smoke it. LOSER!!!! But as far as some seeds I will sell you some there pretty expencive, They look kinda like marijuana seeds but there flat and look premature. So if you want hit me up I will donate them to you for a shipping fee


----------



## Irollfatties (Mar 15, 2011)

abudtokr said:


> Meth now who *though* to put all this shit together. I cant even think of scraping a *battier* acid and cat litter throw some snow bowl cleaner in there and smoke it. LOSER!!!! But as far as some seeds I will sell you some there pretty *expencive*, They look kinda like marijuana seeds but there flat and look premature. So if you want hit me up I will donate them to you for a shipping fee


Dude, you need to put down the crack pipe and you know nothing about meth. You're the LOSER!!!!


----------



## dankdreamz (Mar 22, 2011)

Pure entertainment! I am shocked by all the uptight stoners! How could this not be a joke? Also the information is great keep it up. Nothing like hearing about the crazy shit I will never touch!


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 22, 2011)

i heard you could make meth in a 2 liter bottle driving down the highway


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 24, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> WOW, alright.. for the 2 or 3 years I've been a member on this site.. I've seen my fair share of some absolutely dumb ass threads/posts.
> 
> But this one... lol, this one takes the fucking cake.
> 
> ...


This is the truth. There is a meth head who is (by no choice of mine) tied in to my life through family connections. The guy is a fucking mess, his kid is always sick from breathing that polluted fucking air (meth smoke). The guy can't hold a job, and generally causes misery for everyone around him. I've considered making him disappear just for his kids' sake, but I'm better than that.


----------



## tafbang (Mar 24, 2011)

I smoke a bag of meth before sex, it feels so good that sometimes I die, but I come back to life cause it's awesome and stuff


----------



## DrtyBngWtr (Mar 24, 2011)

This thread is just methed up! Just to fing methed up. Where can I get seeds to grow meth? De De De! Seems like someone already got a bad toot!


----------



## Total Head (Mar 25, 2011)

meth is bad but if you must grow it you need to get the upside down seeds. they grow best in topsy turvy planters. the key is vigilant pollination. you can't just rely on the bees to do it for you. get out there with a paintbrush and grow that meth. it sells for more when it's wet so don't get too carried away drying it out. real meth connoisseurs like to chew the leaves, so be sure to hang on to those. remember to be patient.


----------



## jjburnout (Mar 25, 2011)

R U fucking serious? O.0


----------



## Michael Sparks (Mar 26, 2011)

woah outlash huh, future suggestion do some research prior to posting a question.


----------



## jbake (Mar 26, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> And where do you get seeds from?


OMG I stumbled into this thread and fu*king love it. I grow meth all the time, it's my favorite, right next to my acid plant. If you really, really want seeds you just ask the meth fairy for some magical beans, plant them and the next day you'll have a stalk as high as the clouds. Just be very careful because this is very easy for the 5-0 to spot, make sure your in an isolated place. SERIOUSLY? It's more than likely that your just kid wanting to get a buck or free meth, but honestly that sh*t is horrible and you shouldn't mess around with it. If you need to escape from your troubles just go beat off to your mommas JCPennys catalouge.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## jbake (Mar 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> just plant some psudoephedrine, and water with lye, battery acid, and muriatic acid!!! lol


idk if you really make shit or not, but battery acid??!?!?!!?!? I had a friend who does and seen him make it/tried it once before, and ITS NOT BATTERY ACID ITS SOMETHING IN A CERTIAN KIND OF BATTERY that you get after its drained of acid. I'll send you a PM of what it is, and the only reason I'm doing that is because I know you can't control what people do, but I don't want anyone selling someone something made with battery acid. One of my friends was playing with one once, cutting it, got acid all over his had and had 3rd degree burns. Snorting that shit would literally eat away at your brain, idk about smoking it, but either way its retarted.


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 26, 2011)

jbake said:


> idk if you really make shit or not, but battery acid??!?!?!!?!? I had a friend who does and seen him make it/tried it once before, and ITS NOT BATTERY ACID ITS SOMETHING IN A CERTIAN KIND OF BATTERY that you get after its drained of acid. I'll send you a PM of what it is, and the only reason I'm doing that is because I know you can't control what people do, but I don't want anyone selling someone something made with battery acid. One of my friends was playing with one once, cutting it, got acid all over his had and had 3rd degree burns. Snorting that shit would literally eat away at your brain, idk about smoking it, but either way its retarted.


Yeah, its not the battery acid you want, i believe its the lithium they are after. So where do I mail this money for those seeds jbake?


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2011)

pH' said:


> Word.
> 
> Red devil lye is also used in DMT extractions for those of you who indulge in the spice. Red devil lye is essential to bring the pH high enough to extract into an NP solvent and with out it, it wouldn't be smokable because it has to be a "freebase" in order vaporize it.


 
However the most common extraction method with DMT uses naphta to pull the DMT molecules out of the basified mix...while being basicaly totaly non-absorbent to the lye....


----------



## puffnstuff707 (Apr 8, 2011)

pretty sure their being facetious


----------



## Michael Sparks (Apr 9, 2011)

i am surprised this thread has gone on this long lmao


----------



## Michael Sparks (Apr 9, 2011)

Total Head said:


> meth is bad but if you must grow it you need to get the upside down seeds. they grow best in topsy turvy planters. the key is vigilant pollination. you can't just rely on the bees to do it for you. get out there with a paintbrush and grow that meth. it sells for more when it's wet so don't get too carried away drying it out. real meth connoisseurs like to chew the leaves, so be sure to hang on to those. remember to be patient.


 WTF LMFAO you really took the time huh


----------



## one11 (Apr 9, 2011)

meth plants need lots of sudafed, some battery acid, and a lil this a lil that. they like full sun. good luck.


----------



## zzyx (Apr 9, 2011)

all i want to know is how many grams per plant you get!


----------



## Medical Grade (Apr 9, 2011)

meth plants grow pounds per plant.


----------



## cowboylogic (Apr 9, 2011)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> Meth cannot be converted to cocaine.
> 
> To OP: wow....just wow. You're dumber than aknight.


No you are the dumbass Assasin. As usual you post before reading. He clearly said you could grow a COCA plant to be converted in to 'caine........


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 16, 2011)

To get a Meth you gotta feed the Coca plant some L.S.D and a little Bleach..


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Apr 17, 2011)

cowboylogic said:


> No you are the dumbass Assasin. As usual you post before reading. He clearly said you could grow a COCA plant to be converted in to 'caine........


Jeeze. Sounds like your taking that a little too seriously....hater.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 17, 2011)

haha long threads always have fights... im mad someone brought this one back up. The first time i saw this thread. I though wow this person can not be that restarted. thats like not knowing where not knowing where milk or eggs comes from?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 17, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> To get a Meth you gotta feed the Coca plant some L.S.D and a little Bleach..


 LMAO and mollases


----------



## Blue eyed devil (Apr 29, 2011)

Go see your SPRACKEDOLOGIST and get a prescription!!!


----------



## bunique209 (May 26, 2011)

what the..... hahahaha


----------



## lalalalalala (Jun 5, 2011)

Umm the guy about the Cocoa is so wrong, you have to go through 2 process before the "cocaine" is actually made. I the first process of crushing the leaves to milk them you cannot get high off of the milk, then it is mixed with gasoline and other types of perto. in it.... then it is shipped to the HCl lab which there are about 60 in Columbia alone because they are where the finished product is. 
Contrary to popular belief, Mexico and the southern US besides the ports have no coke worth touching.... it's all laced with speed and shit. 
Sorry to say, but unless you go to South America; Costa Rica, and places very close to the source then you most likely are doing speed or meth.

I look forward to your comments. ;x haaaha+-


----------



## Beansly (Jun 5, 2011)

wow anyone who called OP stupid, is retarded.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 5, 2011)

I couldn't find the meth trees, but i did find a meth vine... trees like it, first the trees stay up all night using the vine, then a fter a few days the trees start seeing things and begin searching the forest floor for more vines.. before you know it the trees are so wrapped up in the meth vine, their leaves start falling out.. meth vines, watch out for em!


----------



## Fire One Up (Jun 5, 2011)

go oldschool and get a pcp plant 
meth'l screw up your life, but PCP will screw up your life and you won't be able to remember it - hence no remorse! win win!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 5, 2011)

i know where to get some seeds but i am not tellin


----------



## MediMary (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn, My mind was just blown...
my friend sent me a message saying to google acacia berlandieri, so I do the ol wikipedia number.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acacia_berlandieri (great source huh  )

HOLY SHIT, the plant according to wiki contains trace amounts of five amphetamines previously believed to be human inventions:
amphetamine, methamphetamine, N,N-dimethylamphetamine, p-hydroxyamphetamine and p-methoxyamphetamine.


----------



## fabfun (Jun 5, 2011)

MediMary said:


> Damn, My mind was just blown...
> my friend sent me a message saying to google acacia berlandieri, so I do the ol wikipedia number.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acacia_berlandieri (great source huh  )
> ...


woohoo where do i get some beans?


----------



## Beansly (Jun 6, 2011)

MediMary said:


> Damn, My mind was just blown...
> my friend sent me a message saying to google acacia berlandieri, so I do the ol wikipedia number.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acacia_berlandieri (great source huh  )
> ...


LMFAO!!

I can't believe you actually found a meth tree...holy shit. That's hilarious


----------



## a dog named chico (Jun 6, 2011)

MediMary said:


> Damn, My mind was just blown...
> my friend sent me a message saying to google acacia berlandieri, so I do the ol wikipedia number.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acacia_berlandieri (great source huh  )
> ...


 all BS aside...good find, good find!


----------



## MediMary (Jun 6, 2011)

Lmao... no shit huh, who would have thunk it? 

Im sitting over here asking myself whats fucking next? I 'm probably going to stumble across a college study showing breast milk increases yields by 200%. At which time my mind will offically be blown so hard I will no longer be able to function.


I guess I need to keep more of an open mind even when something seems so outrageous that I figure there is no way in hell it could be possible.


----------



## a dog named chico (Jun 6, 2011)

MediMary said:


> Lmao... no shit huh, who would have thunk it?
> 
> Im sitting over here asking myself whats fucking next? I 'm probably going to stumble across a college study showing breast milk increases yields by 200%. At which time my mind will offically be blown so hard I will no longer be able to function.
> 
> ...


 Eh' the OP didn't post this thinking someone would find one, i think he was just a dumb ass...Stupid questions get stupid responses


----------



## dannydakota (Jun 6, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> Eh' the OP didn't post this thinking someone would find one, i think he was just a dumb ass...Stupid questions get stupid responses


Well aren't you the ball of sunshine everyone wants to smoke with...


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 7, 2011)

dannydakota said:


> Well aren't you the ball of sunshine everyone wants to smoke with...


Captain Obvious Strikes Again!!


----------



## fabfun (Jun 8, 2011)

well seems he heard of it before u or me so who is stupid



a dog named chico said:


> Eh' the OP didn't post this thinking someone would find one, i think he was just a dumb ass...Stupid questions get stupid responses


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 8, 2011)

pH' said:


> Ephedra sinica (ma huang)is a plant source for ephedrine. There is also the Khat plant (catha edulis) which can get you pretty amped, it containes methcathinone which is potent stimulant, ephedrine in high ammounts, norepinephrine and pseudoadrenaline, it is pretty stimulating. They are both dificult to grow from seed.
> 
> ...But your still a moron.


Best answer here. Fucking funny.


----------



## Farfenugen (Jun 13, 2011)

Depends on if you want to maintain your good looks, your teeth, your nice clean skin, you're brain cells. But if you do partake in that poison be sure to know that when they slop your stinky corpse into the cremation chamber you'll glow all sorts of happy colors.


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Jun 14, 2011)

http://youtu.be/bxAYHOWxGi8

^watch this and youll see all the good things about meth


----------



## Liom Fein (Jun 15, 2011)

hahahahaha holy shit a meth plant?! Oh my god, dude, that's a joke, right? I mean nobody is that ignorant... I hope.


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 16, 2011)

Farfenugen said:


> Depends on if you want to maintain your good looks, your teeth, your nice clean skin, you're brain cells. But if you do partake in that poison be sure to know that when they slop your stinky corpse into the cremation chamber you'll glow all sorts of happy colors.


People that do meth wind up looking like this guys avatar.


----------



## Fire One Up (Jun 16, 2011)

so just out of curiosity, can anybody find anything to support this other than this wiki entry?
I found a few things that relate to the wiki in itself, and others that didn't mention the wiki but questioned the existance and testing of the tree.
looks hoaxy.


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 19, 2011)

Wikipedia is a bunch of anonymouse (haha typo, I'm going to leave it.) editors from around the globe.
Don't trust it with your monitary affairs or anything important.
It's nice if you just need a quick touchup, but always always question their information.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jun 19, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> And where do you get seeds from?


battery acid.


----------



## GeeTee (Jul 7, 2011)

omfgwtflol this shit was funny. really needed that thanks guys


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 9, 2011)

Can't believe I'm just seeing this! Hahaha Fucking hilarious!!!!! Thank you


----------



## fabfun (Jul 10, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Can't believe I'm just seeing this! Hahaha Fucking hilarious!!!!! Thank you



if u just found this thread now u are slackin


----------



## stonymcstoner (Jul 12, 2011)

rollitup.org is a weed site not a a meth site


----------



## fabfun (Jul 13, 2011)

stonymcstoner said:


> rollitup.org is a weed site not a a meth site


but if u listen to govt weed is a gateway to meth


----------



## fabfun (Jul 13, 2011)

take a few hits of weed and u will be selling your grandma for a chunk


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 13, 2011)

fabfun said:


> but if u listen to govt weed is a gateway to meth


Meth was my gateway to weed...


----------



## fabfun (Jul 13, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Meth was my gateway to weed...


i understand really


----------



## wamedical (Jul 13, 2011)

the avatar sells it


----------



## MediMary (Jul 15, 2011)

I think its pretty funny how many people are hating on the dude... I mean there is actually a plant that produces meth, as I stated earlier 


MediMary said:


> Damn, My mind was just blown...
> my friend sent me a message saying to google acacia berlandieri, so I do the ol wikipedia number.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acacia_berlandieri (great source huh  )
> ...


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

Meth seeds are crushed and sold as a white granulated powder that looks like nitrogen fert and smells like sulfuric acid. there is no way to grow that plant as it is guarded by the "Drug Lord" or the "Drug God".


----------



## MediMary (Jul 15, 2011)

Xeno420 said:


> Meth seeds are crushed and sold as a white granulated powder that looks like nitrogen fert and smells like sulfuric acid. there is no way to grow that plant as it is guarded by the "Drug Lord" or the "Drug God".


No... see my post, like 2 posts back... you can buy seeds for a "meth" plant 
its not technically called a meth plant(obviously),its called acacia berlandieri[


----------



## codeine.420 (Jul 25, 2011)

buying it will be much easier.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 25, 2011)

thres nothing like breaking a peice off of a cloudy shard and hearing the glash tinkling sound as it goes down the neck into the bowl. then watching then putting the lighter to it and watch it turn into a golden puddle then watching it crack back into a clear golden glassy smear which all the lines run the same way not checkered or you got the bad shit. then blowing a fat dense cloud that stays together as it falls all the way to your feet...... to bad those days are way behind me now lol


----------



## sniffer (Jul 25, 2011)

just pour ajax on any plant growing outside and wait ,, lol


----------



## userone (Apr 5, 2012)

The acacia thing is likely a myth. I am previously familiar with it. I read the 16 pages and registered because meth is sacred to me and i want to it more legal and available. Most people cant handle it because its 3 times more addictive than crack but prohibition is worse. Alot of misinformation in these threads i dont have time to go through because i just wrote a long reply and it got deleted. Epherdra->meth takes years and is very difficult.


MrStickyScissors said:


> thres nothing like breaking a peice off of a cloudy shard and hearing the glash tinkling sound as it goes down the neck into the bowl. then watching then putting the lighter to it and watch it turn into a golden puddle then watching it crack back into a clear golden glassy smear which all the lines run the same way not checkered or you got the bad shit. then blowing a fat dense cloud that stays together as it falls all the way to your feet...... to bad those days are way behind me now lol


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 5, 2012)

MediMary said:


> No... see my post, like 2 posts back... you can buy seeds for a "meth" plant
> its not technically called a meth plant(obviously),its called acacia berlandieri[



thatzzzzzzz so grooovy
a METH.PLANT.
lol


----------



## merkstillgrows (Apr 5, 2012)

MediMary said:


> No... see my post, like 2 posts back... you can buy seeds for a "meth" plant
> its not technically called a meth plant(obviously),its called acacia berlandieri[


 dude there was this elementary school i went to when i was a kid and they had a shit load of them "acacia" trees i wonder if they will get you high......
guy who started this special education thread ill give you an address if you record your self smoking the meth tree deal but you gotta upload it on this thread.


----------



## Azoned (Apr 5, 2012)

I know something, but I'm not telling...


----------



## userone (Apr 5, 2012)

like i said before the acacia thing is a myth.


----------



## Azoned (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not telling...but, you can grow a coffee tree, instead. Speed is BAD!!! and I will not help you.


----------



## grapdawg (Apr 15, 2012)

Unreal! Wow I can't believe he doesn't know where to by these seeds lol, just find a guy with no teeth, sores all over his face, looks like a zombie and will usually have a girl with the same features with him. Good old meth heads! Ban this ficking idiot.


----------



## grapdawg (Apr 15, 2012)

StonedPony said:


> Lost several friends over meth...rough fucking drug


agreed, that shit will do nothing but ruin your life, if it doesn't kill you first. 2 people I know died from bad batch of shit. I hate the stuff and if it was around me I would destroy it. Lets see, I suffer from chronic back pain and anxiety. I think I will do some meth (NOT)
THIS SITE IS FOR INFORMATION AND CONVERSION ABOUT A MEDICAL PLANT, NOT SOME DIRTY NASTY STREET DRUG. YOU MIGHT WANT TO FIND A SIGHT THATS COULD BE CALLED, (JUNKIE.COM) just my opinion


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 18, 2012)

chronicallyDank said:


> And where do you get seeds from?


Ask your dealer next time you see him


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 18, 2012)

dnkfrmthasoilz7 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks he is joking or are you all just being facetious? . . .


There really are people out there THAT smart LOL


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i think he was saying that you can grow cocoa plants that can then be converted into cocaine..


wow, brown coke?????


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 18, 2012)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Far from it.
> 
> Meth and money are incompatible.
> 
> ...


I had a neighbor a few years back until she was found dead under a local bridge, I used to call her "Summer", knowing her name was "Debbie".
One day, she finally worked up the courage to ask me why I continued to call her that when I knew her name.
I replied...... "Because of your teeth! SUMMER DERE, SUMMER NOT!"


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 18, 2012)

god this is hard said:


> WTF is Meth am i the only one that has never heard of it ......or just the only one to admit i dont know?


The next time you see a 20 year old that looks 50, bouncing off the walls, trying to fix shit that ain't broken, and can't stop talking, ask them to tell you about it.


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 18, 2012)

valjean said:


> i will sell you meth seeds.
> 
> anyone interested in growing their own high quality meth please contact me, or if you would like to purchase the deed to the golden gate bridge i got that too.
> 
> p.s. adderal has no damn meth in its a mix of *amphetamines* among them dextroamphetamine and racemic amphetamine... no methamphetamine though


You got the GG bridge title? I got the one for the Bay Bridge, we should make a monopoly LOL


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 19, 2012)

Meth plants don't use the normal NPK as other plants do. You gotta give them MEK. And soil should be red phosfrus.


----------



## jpeg666 (Aug 19, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> Meth plants don't use the normal NPK as other plants do. You gotta give them MEK. And soil should be red phosfrus.


LMFAO! this thread is killin me


----------



## ctwalrus (Aug 19, 2012)

just goes to show all you have to do to piss a bunch of stoners off is mention meth.... 
ive done meth before! hate on me! 
i was a youngin, never again. lol


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 20, 2012)

Medical Grade said:


> meth plants grow pounds per plant.


don't they LOSE pounds per plant??


----------



## D3monic (Aug 20, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> just goes to show all you have to do to piss a bunch of stoners off is mention meth....
> ive done meth before! hate on me!
> i was a youngin, never again. lol


Those of us that used to do this shit knows what it does to you and the type of people you become associated with. It's not a good crowd and a good way to go down quick. No body like narc-in more than crank heads.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 20, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> just goes to show all you have to do to piss a bunch of stoners off is mention meth....
> ive done meth before! hate on me!
> i was a youngin, never again. lol


I'm a meth addict. Haven't tuched it in 6 years 4 months 18 days. It is a bad drug. I don't judge any one on that.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 20, 2012)

And I didn't say ex addict. Once a addict always a addict. It's a hard world to leave. And if any one needs help or someone to talk too pm me. I'll give a number you can call anytime. Call me a sponcer.


----------



## Zig No Zag (Aug 20, 2012)

@ warlock, I'm proud of you man! I knew you were a good guy...


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sometimes we need outside help. I'm as outside as your gonna get. I just ask you dont pass my number around.


----------



## aknight3 (Oct 1, 2012)

i cant beleive this thread stayed alive for so long...crazy.. lol


----------



## jpeg666 (Oct 1, 2012)

It is super easy to grow a meth plant. Get some seeds online. Crack open a car battery spray the seeds with raid toss them in the battery acid then wait for your plants to grow


----------



## wdk420 (Dec 2, 2013)

Lmao next lets grow a bath salt tree


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow, somebody must have been BORED.


----------



## chewberto (Dec 2, 2013)

With all the technological advances these days, it's not crazy to think about growing a meth tree! Coming Soon...Raking up shards from the eager ground! Smelling the wind pass through a nice poop hit glisining through the forest of glass!

I have a question? If a meth tree falls in the forest and nobody is around to hear it, do I still get paranoid? 

Perhaps you you couldn't see the forest for the trees, because of all the shadow ninjas up there waiting to bust you!

Hug a meth tree lately?

I want to, me too, meth tree!


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 2, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khat


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 3, 2013)

HOLY SHIt, where can I get this car battery, raid, heroine mix! 

I wanna be a fucking hero not a heroine


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 3, 2013)

I just planted a pussy plant...in 8 weeks i'll have an obedient bitch.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Dec 3, 2013)

hey there is a seed for everything. how you plant it, and the game you water it with is up too you.


----------

